# Dural hand miter backsaw



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

May dad gave me this a few days ago. It was my grandfathers. He didn't know anything else about it. I'm have a hard to finding anything with google. anyone have any ideas? In the correct light it says:

Dural precision tools. Made in Germany. 





















Also. It says "no. 214" on it.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Could it be Durall (2 x L) ? I've had a few of their zig-zag rulers.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> Could it be Durall (2 x L) ? I've had a few of their zig-zag rulers.


It could. I am unable to make out a second L on it.

Looks like we have a winner.

Good "durall no. 214" pulled up plenty of miter saws that look just like it

http://recommendations.ebay.com/Vin...140728845548&_category=13875&_trksid=p4340.m0


----------

